# what ferts should I use?



## Mr The Plague (May 11, 2017)

Hi all! I've got a 55 gallon with 2watts pg lighting, no CO2 - except I do use FlorinAxis as a liquid carbon source. I've got mostly stem plants and some java fern & moss. My substrate is Ecocomplete.

Should I be using ferts? I knew growth would be slow without CO2, but it's so slow that I end up losing more leaves to black beard algae (I *think* I've got that under control now) than can grow to replace it. What do you all think? I'd like to get a bit more variety of plants in there - especially giant hairgrass, which has died on me in the past. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a similar setup and also do not use C02.

I used Seachem Flourish and root tabs.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Depending on what stem plants you're growing, lighting can definitely be the issue. But that aside, I have a 55 gallon dirted and run a 4 bulb T-5 lighting. I use this fertilizer Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - , Macro Micro Nutrient Mix 
with pretty good results.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I usae SeaChem Flourish as well. Additional fertz in a lo-tech tank will only lead to more algae.


----------

